# Most famous/best teams, duos, trios, etc.



## Karousever (Aug 29, 2011)

So in your games, what were your best teams? Or Duos, or trios, or whatever. Maybe they're the best fighting force you had, or the most publicly known among your friends (for example I have a friend who had a Mightyena named Pup and a Claydol named Tong, as a team they were famous. The most famous maneuver Pup and Tong did was Pup would use Dig and then Tong would use Explosion. All of my friend's friends who played Pokémon knew of the famous Pup and Tong), or maybe just your most attractive team. Well, share!


My best teams:

Blaziken and Flygon were an epic duo of mine. Those two were great in double battles. The backup was Metagross, but he was just as good, pretty much. They were on Ruby.

Machamp, Dodrio, and Donphan. They were all great on their own, or any two of them as a duo, or just entering all 3 of them in something. They stuck together and fought well. I can't find these guys though, and I miss them. It's possible they were on a save file I overwrote. They were on either Ruby or Sapphire.

Raichu and Lugia. These guys are still on my SoulSilver game. It's obvious where I got Lugia, but Raichu's story is a bit more interesting. He was on my ol' Leaf Green version. He was bred as a Pichu, from one of my Pikachu's. I had trained Pichu on Leaf Green, evolved him into a Pikachu, and in time, evolved him into a Raichu with a thunderstone. He was level 25. And then I left him alone. For ages, he just sat in a PC box. And one day on SoulSilver, I was transferring guys and on a whim transferred Raichu. I was out training a team of new guys, which included Raichu. I got a call for rebattle by the Lake of Rage. I battled a few guys there, and Raichu dominated. And soon he surpassed the other trainees. And soon he made it off the trained team and graduated to the elite team for a display of extraordinary battle skills. And nowadays he's at the very top, Level 80-something. Lugia's Rain Dance and Raichu's Thunder are a great combo.

And finally, my most recent elite team, which, is actually a team. On White, I have a team of Samurott, Throh, Simisear, Zebstrika, Unfezant, and Conkeldur. They've been with me through most of all of White, and I love them all so much.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

Best team?

This is what I recall of it...

Dragonite
Serperior
Reuniclus
Krookodile
Scolipede

There were two others I forgot about, though. It was an amazing team, I'll assure you.

Also this new one:

Typhlosion
Lugia
Pidgeot
Dragonite
Victreebel
Jolteon

<3 Dragonite


----------



## Superbird (Aug 29, 2011)

None that I really remember except...

     

And on B/W, there's Samurott, Stoutland, Swoobat, Conkeldurr, Chandelure and Excadrill.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 29, 2011)

+ 

 +  / 

 +


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 29, 2011)

Serperior (Venus)
Eelektross (Tesla)
Chandelure (Umbra)
Braviary (Wargle)
Reuniclus (Terezi (Couldn't think of anything better. I'll rename her later))
Zweillious (Unnamed. Much better fit for Terezi)


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

>zeilous

Sollux?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 29, 2011)

RK-10 said:


> >zeilous
> 
> Sollux?


Wouldn't work.
She's a girl.
And soon to have three heads.


----------



## Mai (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a deino named Terezi. Reuniclus fits Sollux or possibly Aradia.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 29, 2011)

I had a Salamence (Avenger), a Tropius (Olympic), and a Ninetales (Scorch) that originated on my Emerald that I always used for the Battle frontier, though they never won anything :(  They were much more successful on Platinum though.  They should've won me the Battle Tower, but a stroke of luck lost it for them.  Avenger won the one where you use only one Pokemon, but I can't remember what it's called.  Currently I still use Scorch and Olympic, but Avenger has since retired to make Bagon babies with my Ditto.  I'll probably fill his well missed gap with Pharosus, my Ampharos.

Altogether, they're my three favourite Pokemon I've ever owned.


----------



## Spatz (Aug 29, 2011)

Emerald Battle Dome Team:
Apollo:Espeon
Artemis:Umbreon
Golden:Crobat

80% chance of being the Dark Horse of the Tourney.


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 29, 2011)

Mine was never a complete team, per se.  But, through the history of playing Pokémon with my cousin, I've created a few infamous individuals, including the namesake of this username.


Swept my cousin from 3-1 to 1-0 in a random rentals match on Stadium 2.

Completely swept my cousin 6-0 in our first legitimate GSC battle.

Beat my cousin 1-0 with a last minute critical Sludge Bomb right after I called it in another random rentals match on Stadium 2.​


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 29, 2011)

Torterra + Flygon works pretty well. (if you ignore the glaring weakness to ice here, just dawning upon me)

Also, isn't Drifblim + Regigigas or Slaking pretty popular? (Skill swap the bad abilities away from your pokemon and then sweep forevar? Idk)


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 29, 2011)

Most of my teams are pre-planned.  But they work really well.

Aerodactyl/Tauros worked great back in LG.

Archeops/Serperior/Haxorus/Basculin/Gothitelle/Mienshao was a pretty awesome team.

Emboar/Sigilyph/Krookodile/Ferrothorn/Golurk/Carracosta was the slowest team I ever had, but my all-time favorite.  Unfortunately it's gone now...

My most recent FireRed was Nidoqueen/Charizard/Kangaskhan/Electrode/Jynx/Poliwrath.  It was pretty good but Nidoqueen is now a Dragonite and pretty soon Poliwrath/Electrode will be a Tyranitar.

The two Emerald teams I loved were the in-game Blaziken/Ludicolo/Crobat/Girafarig/Manectric/Shedinja and the Frontier Five, Sceptile/Typhlosion/Blastoise/Weezing/Metagross.

And my Black team that I most recently finished with was Sawk/Samurott/Eelektross/Leavanny/Darmanitan/Beheeyem.  But I never use them anymore.  I just use high-level stuff to train other stuff.

So the in-game team I'm using right now is:


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2011)

I've done a few duos before. The one that worked out best, though, was my Swampert and Swellow duo in Emerald. I don't think I ever found any total type weaknesses (Rock/Grass would be trouble, but I had moves that were good against that) and I breezed through the game. But then I just used my Rayquaza for the Elite Four. :P
But I don't have a lot of real-life friends who play Pokémon, so I don't have any "famous" teams or duos.
I also did a Mightyena and Machoke duo on Sapphire once... that went okay, and not as well on the Elite Four. On Ruby, I just finished a Zangoose and Absol duo. The only reason I won is that I used Perish Song on Steven's Metagross. Lesson: never go through R/S/E without a Pokémon good against Steel again.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 30, 2011)

A friend of mine is a big fan of Whimsicott and Justified Lucario. You put them out together, and have the Whimsicott use Beat Up on your Lucario. Enjoy +5 Extremespeed sweeping.


----------



## Ever (Aug 31, 2011)

I like my current team:

Rapidash       "Emberetta"
Mamoswine    "Squiggy"
Empoleon      "Hydro"
Roserade       "Bloom"
Luxray           "Sparky"
Staraptor       "Starstrike"


----------



## Cerberus87 (Sep 6, 2011)

I had lots of memorable teams... 

In RBY it was Fearow, Jolteon, Rhydon, Gyarados, Arcanine and Venusaur (very close to Blue's team except for Fearow and Jolteon).

My first GSC team was Feraligatr, Noctowl, Ampharos, Victreebel, Magmar and Sandslash. Then I replaced Magmar with Houndoom as soon as I could catch a Houndour, to deal with Saffron Gym. In Gold I had many teams because of Stadium 2. I used all kinds of different pokes like Houndoom, Pidgeot, Ursaring, Skarmory, Rapidash, Meganium, Lapras, Kingdra, Tyranitar, Dragonite, Scizor, Steelix, Machamp, Charizard... I had lots of level 100s, trained a team specifically for Poké Cup, and so on.

In Crystal I used Typhlosion, Pidgeot, Alakazam, Scizor, Kingdra and Donphan. They got me through the game without many problems.

3rd gen is my least favourite of them so I don't remember the teams very well, but I always started with Torchic so Blaziken was always there. In Emerald I used Blaziken, Aggron, Manectric, Walrein, Absol and Salamence, but I think I should've used Swellow since I always have a bird Pokémon in my team for some reason (anime influence I think).

Platinum team was Infernape, Staraptor, Luxray, Gyarados, Scizor and Rhyperior. All of them physical, which gave me some trouble against some foes.

I finished HeartGold with Typhlosion, Pidgeot, Ampharos, Alakazam, Kingdra and Mamoswine. Not the best team by any means, but it worked well for me, apart from a few tight spots because of having too many special attackers and not strong enough physical attackers (Pidgeot isn't very strong, and basically only has Wing Attack, Fly and Quick Attack for STAB moves until you can buy TM27s in Celadon).

Currently I'm building a mono-dark and a mono-fire team. Houndoom will figure in both.


----------



## Snowman8TR AAA (Sep 10, 2011)

I remember in my Emerald that my team that won it all for me (Yes, they got me ALL of the gold symboles, ecxept obviously the battle factory). My team was:
Snowman8TR: Slobro (My favorite before Zoarork).
Anguish: Gardevoir (Stupid name, i know. But I was like 12 when I got it)
Hercules: Heracross (After I watched that sexy Hercules in that disney movie)

They were my favorite team, and are all LV. 100 (No cheating!) with max EV/IV


----------

